
  New iPhone Chip Will Cost an ARM and a Missile - nickb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/15/new-iphone-chip-will-cost-an-arm-and-a-missile/
======
iigs
I'm not sure how the Linkedin leak is noteworthy. Preexisting information:

1) Apple uses ARM in the iPhone 2) Apple buys a company who makes ARM CPUs

Would it not be negligent for Apple to not at least have a small team
exploring this? Just because some chip engineer has a job doesn't mean that so
much as one IC will ever come from it -- companies investigate multiple
options all the time. That said, it's still likely that this would happen;
this seems like as good of a reason as any for Apple to have purchased a CPU
manufacturer.

I wonder if it rubs Jobs the wrong way to be making components for missles and
other weapons. The media commonly portrayed him as a flower child a while back
(decade plus ago).

~~~
wmf
PA Semi made PowerPCs, not ARMs. The fact that the former PA team is workin on
ARM is "news" (although obvious to everyone in the business).

------
louismg
This looks like a serious mistake on the engineer's part to post this on their
LinkedIn profile. Great move by the reporter to find it, but Apple can't be
too pleased. I expect this to happen much more often going forward.

------
dmix
Apple is officially part of the military-industrial complex.

